# Show us your Hatchbacks or Wagons



## keylay (Nov 14, 2006)

Post them if you have them. Honda, VW, Ford, Toyota, Audi, Subaru, Mini...whatever. 
Thinking about getting one due to practicality, small size (better gas mileage than my truck) and fun factor.


----------



## shanewdude (Jun 9, 2008)

My '04 Honda Civic SiR (Si in the US):
















Mileage isn't too bad... 24-28 mpg. But lot's of fun to drive! My old hatch was better for mileage... but pretty gutless. I miss it sometimes!









And yes, I do put my bike on it, just no pics.


----------



## 1994Trek930 (Oct 6, 2008)

Hood now matches the car. 1985 Volvo 240 Turbo wagon with almost 350,000 miles on the clock. Manual transmission, of course.

-John


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Pre-rack pictures. It will have a removable roof-rack and a hitch reciever installed over the next week or so.


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

My 2004.5 Passat V6 wagon and my wife's 2007 Rabbit:









I need to get a rack for the Passat...originally I was going to go with a roof rack but I'm thinking about a hitch mount since this car already gets pretty terrible gas mileage.


----------



## shanewdude (Jun 9, 2008)

A1an said:


> I need to get a rack for the Passat...originally I was going to go with a roof rack but I'm thinking about a hitch mount since this car already gets pretty terrible gas mileage.










x2.
I get worse mileage with 1 bike on the roof than with all that windsurfing gear (pretty sure it's from interference drag). The ultimate hatch-back would have a fork-mount in the back like a pick-up!


----------



## Andrew16v (Jul 31, 2008)

Love the V-Dubs A1an!

I'll Play - My 2000 GTI w/ OEM Carrier bars and Thule Big Mouth trays.

Please don't mind the crappy cell phone pic!


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

1994Trek930 said:


> Hood now matches the car. 1985 Volvo 240 Turbo wagon with almost 350,000 miles on the clock. Manual transmission, of course.
> 
> -John


nice flat hood swap! I like the single rounds and gt grill set-up.

Any mods to the engine, or still the stock turbo?

I usually don't like the hydra's on 240's, but they look good on yours!

where is that airdam from?


----------



## jmitchell13 (Nov 20, 2005)

Major fun factor:thumbsup: , great on gas milage:thumbsup: . But an 8 week wait for a new one:madman:


----------



## tryallrider (Aug 28, 2007)




----------



## bap (Aug 11, 2008)

outback :thumbsup:


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wagon*

5 bike capacity , 5 person capacity , gear for 5 people, mid twenties fuel mileage. May not be real hot looking or powerful but very good vehicle


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

Here is my little hot hatch  2008 Mazda 3. Fun to drive, not too expensive, easy on gas, and I can just throw my bikes in the back.


----------



## Sabrason (Oct 7, 2008)

Great pics. I'm looking for cross bars and a roof rack for my '04 Hyundai Tiburon. Thule claims they don't make one for it and I haven't found one made by Yakima either. Anybody have any ideas? Thanks.

Mike


----------



## 1994Trek930 (Oct 6, 2008)

dompedro3 said:


> nice flat hood swap! I like the single rounds and gt grill set-up.
> 
> Any mods to the engine, or still the stock turbo?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Yeah, pretty much ever Volvo I've owned since my silver '82 242T has been converted to a flathood. In fact, the current hood that's on the 245, came from said 242. Had loaned the hood to a friend who wanted one for his 245. Didn't look right on his car with the hood being faded silver and the body being black. So, I traded him the blue hood for the silver hood.

Engine is an '84 B23FT that came out of my old black '82 242T. Kept the cluster from that car, since the silver 245's body only had 213K on it, and the 242 had 332K when I parted it out.

Thanks. I deleted the plastic caps and used the small caps for the 25-spoke corona alloys, then used the stock Virgo lug nuts.

Spoiler is from a '79 242GT.

You're not on Turbobricks (http://forums.turbobricks.com), are you? If you are, my username over there is 245GT-Turbo. Also, Mr. Yuck posts on T-bricks as well.

-J


----------



## 20vturbo (Oct 8, 2006)

heres my 07 wrx wagon, blast to drive, and awd to get around to the trail heads. Thule t2 for carrying the bikes around



















when i was living in the apartment i was doing mostly solo rides so i only had one of the t2 bike carriers installed. but now theres 2 carriers and with 2 bikes on the back on the highway i'll get 26 mpg. Take into consideration thought that this car is modded and tuned and i bought the wrx for a reason, if i took it easier and loaded a different map on the car i'd see better gas mileage, when it was stock with 2 bikes i was seeing 27 and above


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

*'02 Wrx*

:thumbsup:


----------



## socalenduro (Nov 1, 2006)




----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*My car (and former car)*

I miss our old Jetta GLX. The VR6 engine was pretty off the hook. Here, I was packed up and heading out to 24hoa at Laguna Seca.


From Assorted old pics

my '96 GTi 2.slo I owned since 1999...


From MC29er


----------



## hkenshin (Apr 7, 2008)

Two rides that border on being criminal in the fun department :thumbsup:

The OEM rack on the mini is such a pita to put on though, but it looks so good


----------



## tehelmo (Mar 31, 2008)

'03 Matrix with Yakima rack and HighRoller


----------



## zelig (Nov 23, 2007)

1995 VW Golf:









I want to see "bikes inside" pics from 245GT-Turbo, zedfoto, and socalenduro. This is, after all, an MTB forum!


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

volvo 850 wagon. very big inside. not fast. stickshift. very cheap. very comfy. hopefully should last a long while.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*... and just picked this up over the weekend....*


From Audi


From Audi

1999 Audi A4 Avant 1.8l Turbo.

It is in really nice shape. It's really my wife's car, but I've been driving it a bit to find the bugs. So far, only the LCD screen for the interior temp is missing a couple of segments, and the engine temp sender is wacky. It wanders between 1/4 and 1/2 of the gauge's range. I read on vwvortex.com in the audi forums that this is a common problem that is easily fixed with a new $7 sender. Gonna try to pick that up in the next day or so.

Bonus that it came with a trailer hitch for my bike rack.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



zelig said:


> 1995 VW Golf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never tried that with my GTi of the same era. I've always laid the bikes in flat. Didn't even know they could fit upright.

Thanks!


----------



## zelig (Nov 23, 2007)

That was actually an experiment.  Normally I take off both wheels and lay it flat so I don't have to readjust my seat. The bike is a 19.5" (L) frame, and the bars are turned 135° left to make it fit, but now I know there's easily room for another...


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

My old SVT Focus. This car was fun as poop to drive, I really miss it. Never did haul a bike with it though.









The current wagon. I like the car, although its not as much fun to drive as previous vehicles I've had. But its utility is unmatched.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> 1999 Audi A4 Avant 1.8l Turbo.
> 
> It is in really nice shape. It's really my wife's car, but I've been driving it a bit to find the bugs. So far, only the LCD screen for the interior temp is missing a couple of segments, and the engine temp sender is wacky. It wanders between 1/4 and 1/2 of the gauge's range. I read on vwvortex.com in the audi forums that this is a common problem that is easily fixed with a new $7 sender. Gonna try to pick that up in the next day or so.
> 
> Bonus that it came with a trailer hitch for my bike rack.


our passat with roughly the same engine (i think) had a recall on the temp sensor. they replaced it but it is still wacky. local shop is doing the thermostat now, which apparently doesnt last all that long.
but try the sender, then the sensor (something about green cap). thermostat is 300 parts and labor. mostly labor.

i like those a4 wagons. hopefully stickshift on yours. we got the passat to avoid potential awd problems.

if i didnt have to spend the $$ on this thermostat, i would have gotten the chipjob this year. it'll wait now.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

9GUY9 said:


> The current wagon. I like the car, although its not as much fun to drive as previous vehicles I've had. But its utility is unmatched.


STi hoodscoop?


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

2007 Toyota Yaris

2 people camping in Rothrock Pa with camping supplies, bikes and gear, no problem.

Allen hitch rack 1 1/4 to a Hidden Hitch.

In the photos the bikes are just leaning on the rack.





Great Place to Ride!


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Diesel~ said:


> STi hoodscoop?


yes it is. It has a much larger esx intercooler under it.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Caddy Wagon*

Not mine yet.... but it's due out next spring. Sport Wagon version of Caddy's award winning CTS. I'm a sucker for wagons.


----------



## tkblazer (Sep 18, 2005)

my xb in keyesville for the classic


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Yeah, Quattro Stick*



jh_on_the_cape said:


> our passat with roughly the same engine (i think) had a recall on the temp sensor. they replaced it but it is still wacky. local shop is doing the thermostat now, which apparently doesnt last all that long.
> but try the sender, then the sensor (something about green cap). thermostat is 300 parts and labor. mostly labor.
> 
> i like those a4 wagons. hopefully stickshift on yours. we got the passat to avoid potential awd problems.
> ...


The AWD is actually pretty reliable. The only real trouble spot is the rear diff seals tend to wear out and leak around 100k miles, but its not a hard fix. The main downside of the AWD is that it adds 300 pounds to the car which isn't exactly rubber burning fast, and really I am almost never going to drive in snow or on loose unpaved roads. AWD doesn't really do me much good. It is awfully fun to lean it into a tight turn with some left foot braking to wind the turbo up, then let it all go without any wheel spin.

Mine has the 1.8 20 valve turbo engine, 150 HP stock. Later in my model year, they bumped up the turbo a bit and got more boost in software to 170hp. I hear chipping gets you 190hp without any other mods.

I would be surprised if the thermostat was replaceable for $300 by a shop. Its like a $20 part, but the whole front end has to come off the car to get to the water pump area. I should do the timing belt in the next 10k miles, and I'm going to do everything at that time.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

Here ya go:



Pimpbot, if you miss the VR6, you need to check out the 2.0FSI.


----------



## BoxCarPhoto (Oct 25, 2008)

mmm, snowed in korean.


----------



## Lowball (Sep 1, 2006)

*2002 WRX Wag!*

With a few mods...


----------



## rufusdesign (Sep 19, 2008)

2000 Audi A6 Avant wagon. Such a sick car. So glad that I bought it.


----------



## -HolyRoller- (Oct 29, 2008)

Any body have good input from experience for a newber in the market for a roof rack on my dubber? or how about advice on how to convince my wife to get wagon? i love 'em but can't get her to break and I am stuck paying top dollar on gas for a rediculous durango.


----------



## Diesel~ (Feb 17, 2008)

-HolyRoller- said:


> Any body have good input from experience for a newber in the market for a roof rack on my dubber? or how about advice on how to convince my wife to get wagon? i love 'em but can't get her to break and I am stuck paying top dollar on gas for a rediculous durango.


Funny, my brother got rid of a Durango to get his GLI; that thing was definitely a gas hog.

He's currently running a Thule rack with Inno mounts (Thule mounts pictured).

Obligatory hatch thrown in for good measure.


----------



## MtnBikeNC (May 22, 2008)

zedfoto said:


> Here is my little hot hatch  2008 Mazda 3. Fun to drive, not too expensive, easy on gas, and I can just throw my bikes in the back.


Have you tried fitting two bikes in yet? I have the same car and had the thule roof system on for awhile and hated it. I'm switching to a hitch but have been just sticking my bike in the back with half the rear seat folded down - works well but only for one bike.


----------



## fighterinsnatch (Jan 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## fighterinsnatch (Jan 30, 2008)

1992 Civic Si with a rear hatch bike rack


----------



## zedfoto (Apr 8, 2007)

MtnBikeNC said:


> Have you tried fitting two bikes in yet? I have the same car and had the thule roof system on for awhile and hated it. I'm switching to a hitch but have been just sticking my bike in the back with half the rear seat folded down - works well but only for one bike.


Yes, when my friend and I go for a ride we throw both our bikes and all the gear in the back. I have to lay them down, but I throw a utility mat between them to avoid scratches.
I have no reason to get a roof or hitch rack, most of the time it's just myself; and I would rather have my bikes locked inside a car than strapped outside.


----------



## vdubz (Sep 30, 2008)

TLL said:


> Here ya go:
> 
> 
> 
> Pimpbot, if you miss the VR6, you need to check out the 2.0FSI.


definitely. other than the sweet VR6 tune the 2.0t is a nice engine and very fast compared to all the other vw's ive had. intake,DV and exhaust and it sounds pretty good


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I suggest...*



-HolyRoller- said:


> Any body have good input from experience for a newber in the market for a roof rack on my dubber? or how about advice on how to convince my wife to get wagon? i love 'em but can't get her to break and I am stuck paying top dollar on gas for a rediculous durango.


... a 1 1/4" hitch and a hitch rack. Uses way less gas and won't jack up the finish, plus it won't add crazy amounts of wind noise. You can actually open that sunroof of yours and not go deaf. They are also easy to pop off and put in the trunk or garage when not in use.

One nice thing about the Jetta is that the trunk is big enough to swallow a bike with the wheels off. Ultimate stealth security.

So wagon over SUV? Pssshhh! Easy! Get in a good sporty wagon like a BMW, Audi, VW Passat or Jetta Wagon, and it will spin circles around any SUV in the turns, and probably outrun it on the straights while using half the gas. You know, you turn the steering wheel... and ... whatdyaknow? It actually reacts and turns, and doesn't roll over! I mean really... how often do you go off road?


----------



## droptopchevy (Sep 3, 2008)

2002 Passat Wagon


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

My 07 Fit

I actually have a couple of fork blocks in the back now for bike hauling duty and I don't need the straps. I can fit two bikes upright in the back with the back wheels peeking between the front seats.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Nice!*



NateHawk said:


> My 07 Fit
> 
> I actually have a couple of fork blocks in the back now for bike hauling duty and I don't need the straps. I can fit two bikes upright in the back with the back wheels peeking between the front seats.


I really like the Fit. Too bad they go for way too much dough (for my pocketbook) used. Still too new. I like the idea that it's light, quick, gets good mileage, and still has enough room to haul bikes inside. I think my GTi isn't long for this world, and it will be replaced with a small light commuter kinda car, but I would ideally like it to be able to haul bikes inside. As much as I love my wife's Audi A4 Avant, I think I would burn too much gas at 26MPG (at best) for my daily commute.


----------



## nealric (Dec 4, 2006)

2002 Mazda Protege 5 with just a few modifications (MTX of course  )

Now has Thule rack on top.


----------



## Maadjurguer (Mar 22, 2008)

Here's my new sled, 09' A4 Avant.


From maadjurguer


From maadjurguer


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

2006 WRX loaded down on the way to Mammoth.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Niiiiice!*

The new Audi A4 is one seriously sexy car.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> The new Audi A4 is one seriously sexy car.


Bummer you can't get the wagon in stick.


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Why do some people have their bikes set up backwards on top of their cars? 

I can understand it when they have 3 bikes up there, otherwise I don't know? Better aerodynamics? More secure with the wind hitting the bikes from behind?


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

On Subaru's the bike ract tray will hit the spoiler/tailgate when open if the bike is facing frontwards.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

pimpbot said:


> I really like the Fit. Too bad they go for way too much dough (for my pocketbook) used. Still too new. I like the idea that it's light, quick, gets good mileage, and still has enough room to haul bikes inside. I think my GTi isn't long for this world, and it will be replaced with a small light commuter kinda car, but I would ideally like it to be able to haul bikes inside. As much as I love my wife's Audi A4 Avant, I think I would burn too much gas at 26MPG (at best) for my daily commute.


Yeah, the demand on them is pretty high. I bought mine new because I didn't have a hope of getting a used one in the summer of 07. It was hard enough to get my hands on a sport manual model. I just grabbed whichever color came up first...black isn't my first choice (would have taken red, blue, or orange over black, honestly), but it's what I found. Maybe with the 09's on the market now, the 07/08 models might start coming available at better pricing...I dunno.

I also have a pair of Thule sidearms for when I'm carrying more than just a bike or two. It's a pretty versatile car. I take trips to Lowes and load that thing up pretty good. I've hauled a few hundred lbs of concrete & mortar with it. I also brought home a lawn mower, shop vac, and other essentials when I moved into my new house. The lowes employee helping me load took one look at my car and told me I'd have to take two trips. Every last item fit, with room to spare.

It's pretty funny...I've had people chase me down just so they could ask questions about the car. One guy looked for me for two weeks after he first saw me driving around in the car.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's mine. A black '05.5 Subaru Legacy 2.5GT wagon with 5-spd manual tranny.
Not the most fuel efficient car, but a heck of a lot of fun. And it's a sleeper too... https://forums.mtbr.com/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif

After a quick, rainy fire road ride on my road bike...


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Must have been last weekend on Westridge?


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

*1993 ford escort lx*

don't laugh...i only paid something like,500 bucks for this several years ago (which is less than any of my bikes) to teach my wife how to drive in.it has 170,000 miles (or is that 270,000?:skep: ),gets 31-36 mpg's,loses less than 1/2 a quart of oil per oil change (every 3500 miles),starts every time,and i don't care 1 iota to park it at the quarry all week.i'll pretty much just use it for winter months now,tho...front wheel drive ya know:thumbsup:










sorry,it's the only pic i have...it's just an old escort anyways


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Nagaredama said:


> Must have been last weekend on Westridge?


Yeah, I think I took the picture sometime last winter... Couldn't find any other pictures of the wagon...


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Huge seller's remorse on this. But she did have a drinking problem, and the miles stacked up quick. I owned this 05 2.7 V6 twin turbo Allroad a couple years ago. I installed K04's, a GIAC chip, exhaust, H Sport sway bars, bigger rims, ect. It was stupid fast, but you could also haul cargo, like a large capacity washing machine.


----------



## LowLow (Sep 18, 2007)

New roof rack on my old hatchback!


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

My ride









Wife's, it wears the hitch rack now. Except my bikes are are sleeping until spring.


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine








Wife's bike hauler


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Wife's


----------



## lobolator (Oct 29, 2006)

My AWD V70, love this thing, surefooted in the worst of conditions.
Wearing the winter steel rims with Nokian snow tires and my Inbred on the roof.


----------



## MrMook (Apr 20, 2006)

97 Golf K2 edition. Love this car, just wish it didn't have all the rust from it's life in the northeast. Hatches are so sweet. I'll never own a trunk. Well, maybe a MKI Jetta coupe...but that's different.


----------



## jmhills (Oct 31, 2005)

*2005 Allroad 2.7T*


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

My wife's little wagon. Surprisingly it holds a lot.


----------



## JHogan (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't had this wagon together long enough to get a picture with the bike yet. I will say with much delight that two bikes fit in the back with room to spare.


















it's a 1984 Mercedes 300TD with period correct Ronal 16x8" AMG style wheels, 225/50/16 tires. Car has been lowered 2" in the front and 1.5 in the rear.

Still alot of details to work out but so far it beats the 1984 MB sedan with a rack on the back.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

That is a sweet 300TD.


----------



## pawe1 (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Here's my bike hauler... '95 850 T5R


----------



## JHogan (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice T5er, is this one of the very few straight drives? I've always liked the powder yellow with the titanium colored wheels.

I'd prefer a volvo wagon with big black/blue/white stripes though. obscure?

Jay


----------



## lost27 (Mar 31, 2008)

Not sure what you mean by straight drive but it is indeed a rare car... IIRC only 110 wagons in that color made it over here.


----------



## JHogan (Sep 7, 2008)

Manual transmission. I understand the rarity of the car. Most were automatics, a very limited number came over as manual transmissions. A total of 2500 Cream Yellow cars were produced, then 2500 black and lastly 500 olive green. That's total. I can never find a strong number for how many were made as manual transmission.

You can thank British Touring Car racing for the advent of this car because of the homologization rule. Hence the black, white, blue comment.

Again, nice car.

Jay


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's mine. Mainly for hauling bikes, and daily driving. My other car is mainly a weekend/track car.

4 wheel drive 1990 Honda Civic Wagon, very rare, 6 speed tranny(1 super low gear).

RT4wd model.
























Seats fold down


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

RiceKilla said:


> Here's mine. Mainly for hauling bikes, and daily driving. My other car is mainly a weekend/track car.
> 
> 4 wheel drive 1990 Honda Civic Wagon, very rare, 6 speed tranny(1 super low gear).
> 
> ...


I never thought about this before, but that's an older Fit if you look at it...Honda should bring out an AWD Fit, affordable, practical, and killer in winter...


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Bingo, thats what I think of it, and older fit.

Yes, Honda does have a 4WD version of the fit in Japan only unfortunately. Hopefully eventually they bring it over.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

It would be awesome if they bring that car back. I think the Fit is a bit small but that Civic is a good size.


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Picked it up for 1100 bucks, they're rare down here in florida, but you can see them more often in northern states. The previous owner came down from Pennsylvania.

My friend is about 6" 4" and weighs 280 pounds, fit comfortably in the rear seats. Definitely more spacious than the Fits.:thumbsup:


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

Sweet old Civic.


----------



## GT5050 (Jan 23, 2008)

RiceKilla said:


> Picked it up for 1100 bucks, they're rare down here in florida, but you can see them more often in northern states. The previous owner came down from Pennsylvania.
> 
> My friend is about 6" 4" and weighs 280 pounds, fit comfortably in the rear seats. Definitely more spacious than the Fits.:thumbsup:


OT...Where in Florida do you ride? I'm in Miami and go to Oleta and Markham


----------



## RiceKilla (Apr 21, 2008)

Im in Boca Raton, mainly ride Quiet Waters, but do hit up Markham 2-3x a month. Oleta I will go to maybe once every 2 months.

You should post up on clubmud.com, if you don't already. South Florida MTB forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

mopartodd said:


> Pre-rack pictures. It will have a removable roof-rack and a hitch reciever installed over the next week or so.


DUDE!!!! Thats Sick...You sure you can get a hitch for the SRT? I was told you couldn't cos of the suspension set up with it being sooooo big.

Anyways heres my Caliber SE.


----------



## BrakeL8 (Nov 30, 2008)

2006 MINI Cooper S - John Cooper Works


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

How do you like the Calibers, My wife was looking at one Saturday, they had a sweet copper(?) colored SRT there. Nice deals on them now too.


----------



## The_Stig (Jul 24, 2008)

I love mine, you can fit a bike inside if you take a wheel off, or for just over 300 you can get a rack and a hitch (hitch from etrailer.com). I would say get one and make sure it has the fridge in the glove box.


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

We have a nice hitch rack, found a good hitch for her wagon on Ebay for $140. Dealer wanted $400+ for a hitch. She just drove a Dodge Journey, OK but not very peppy. Going to look for a Jetta SportWagon now.
I liked the Caliber better than the bigger Journey, esp the SRT4. But the AWD would be much more practical where we live.


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

here's my hatch. Like my bikes, I customized it a bit. It has an aftermarket exhaust, intake, intercooler and ecu tune. It's been a fun car.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a current one of mine... Took her up to Mt. Wilson here in Southern California to see some snow.


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

NateHawk said:


> My 07 Fit
> 
> I actually have a couple of fork blocks in the back now for bike hauling duty and I don't need the straps. I can fit two bikes upright in the back with the back wheels peeking between the front seats.


Nice pics, the Fit has grown on me, if I win the lottery I would probably get a fit as a second car to haul stuff around while keeping good gas mileage. I like being able to keep 2 bikes and people in the car rather than rely on my trunk mounted rack, especially for freeway driving (that trunk rack seems a bit too wobbly for my tastes).



jeebus said:


> here's my hatch. Like my bikes, I customized it a bit. It has an aftermarket exhaust, intake, intercooler and ecu tune. It's been a fun car.


I also like the new Volvo hatch...looks really nice, although you cant really get a bike inside. Heck, if I win the lotto, I could afford both of 'em!


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

Stewmander said:


> I also like the new Volvo hatch...looks really nice, although you cant really get a bike inside. Heck, if I win the lotto, I could afford both of 'em!


I can fit a 57cm road bike in the hatch (front wheel off). The bike has to lay on its side... not upright.

I placed some of those big interlocking foam mats on the floor area of the cargo area to protect the carpet from dog hair, bike grime and whatever else gets tossed back there.


----------



## Nagaredama (Aug 2, 2004)

Road to Wilson was open?


----------



## jeebus (May 1, 2006)

stib said:


> Here's a current one of mine... Took her up to Mt. Wilson here in Southern California to see some snow.


There's something very sexy about a Subie doing _its thing_ in the snow.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

The picture was actually taken a little past Mt. Wilson along the Angeles Crest HWY. The HWY was open in the AM when we arrived, but had been closed when we were coming back down. The LGT really did seem pretty happy to be in its element.


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

Here is teh wagon...

















Yes, it's always that dirty. Like most WRXs, this car has more poser, er um _power _than stock.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Niice... Love the bug-eyed WRXes...


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

'95 Volvo 850 Turbo. Few tweaks here and there, running 14.2 in the 1/4 mile with my 215/55/16 all seasons....

Since I live where I ride, the rack actually doesn't see too much use


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

tozovr said:


> '95 Volvo 850 Turbo. Few tweaks here and there, running 14.2 in the 1/4 mile with my 215/55/16 all seasons....
> 
> Since I live where I ride, the rack actually doesn't see too much use


My brother has the same car but it is a sedan and without the mods.


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)




----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

Honda Accord (Acura TSX to you americans, although they don't see fit to sell you the wagon):


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

>


Very nice OB Sport!! Great shot too!! Love the plate, lol


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Isaac Sibson said:


> Honda Accord (Acura TSX to you americans, although they don't see fit to sell you the wagon):


Wow. I have an Accord and I'm a fan of wagons. I was hoping for an Accord wagon here in the US. Now that Toyota has one (Venza) I hope Honda will bring one here again to compete with it.


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

tonyride1 said:


> Wow. I have an Accord and I'm a fan of wagons. I was hoping for an Accord wagon here in the US. Now that Toyota has one (Venza) I hope Honda will bring one here again to compete with it.


Well, there's always the new version that they can bring in (new TSX): https://www.hyts.hu/autok/honda/accord-tourer-2008/honda_accord-tourer-2008_r32.jpg


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Isaac Sibson said:


> Well, there's always the new version that they can bring in (new TSX): https://www.hyts.hu/autok/honda/accord-tourer-2008/honda_accord-tourer-2008_r32.jpg


yeah, there are so many cars available in Europe that I wish they would bring to the US.


----------



## Markenduro (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's mine, a Skoda Fabia vRS. It has the VAG 1.9 tdi 130bhp engine and 6 speed gearbox, pretty quick a to b car, capable of 130mph and good mpg too. Have had 3 mountain bikes and 3 people in it but had to strip the wheels off etc and pack very carefully, have got a roofrack for it as well but normally scrounge a litft off my mate if we are going anywhere as he has a van.


----------



## gearhead313 (Aug 21, 2006)

i think i hands down get the worst wagon award so far 

1983 Toyota Tercel 4wd 6-speed w/ Extra Low 1st. ....yes, my rack alone costs more than the car!!


----------



## gmoulden (Dec 29, 2006)

*A little late to the game but...*

Here is my 1984 Porsche 944 carrying the NRS XTC.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

*This is why I am 'gticlay'*

Don't have 'dubs anymore but drove them for a long time.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

*2005 SAAB 9-2X AERO *Arctic Silver 4eat | COBB Stage 2 Protuned


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Honda + 3 Turners*

Shuttling Rio En Medio, Santa Fe.

99 Honda Civic DX. 
3 Bandoleros. 3 Turners.


----------



## BIGfatED (Apr 26, 2005)

*I'll play......*

MY03 Subaru Impreza WRX. Bolt on mods only. Different bike racks on it now (I have learn from my mistakes in choosing bike rack mounts), but you get the picture.

Pictures are of Summer and Winter mode.

Cheers


----------



## e moneybags (Apr 18, 2007)

Another WRX (aka 'The E-Rex', and 'Little Red Waggin')



































:thumbsup:


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Cool ride and dog. By the way, where did you get the bash guard you have wrapped around the stem? I need one of those. I'm constantly bashing my knee into the stem when I do an unplanned dismount. I had one for my Cannondale, I think it was called the Ballfrog or something but that was over 10 years ago. Now I can't find them.


----------



## e moneybags (Apr 18, 2007)

tonyride1 said:


> Cool ride and dog. By the way, where did you get the bash guard you have wrapped around the stem? I need one of those. I'm constantly bashing my knee into the stem when I do an unplanned dismount. I had one for my Cannondale, I think it was called the Ballfrog or something but that was over 10 years ago. Now I can't find them.


Got it at my LBS.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/ST308Z05-Race+Face+Stem+Pads.aspx?sc=FRGL


----------



## pinkrobe (Jan 30, 2004)

gearhead313 said:


> i think i hands down get the worst wagon award so far
> 
> 1983 Toyota Tercel 4wd 6-speed w/ Extra Low 1st. ....yes, my rack alone costs more than the car!!


:thumbsup: Those Tercels were BEASTS! I have many fond memories of getting a ride home in the middle of summer with all the windows rolled down because that "mud puddle" we all rode through was actually highly fluid bovine discharge. Two bikes on top, one in the back plus wheels.


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

my B6 A4 avant...


----------



## coop3422 (Jul 12, 2006)

the last car, had a full stereo, but custom sunken in the floor, fit my bike no prob. My bike is actually the reason for this box, lol




My current ride. 99' Civic Si. Ex to you americans . It 
will have a Thule 910 on it for the summer


How do you guys all like the wrx wagons? After getting backed into in my civic (becus i sat there spinning in the snow, not moving) I decided this summer im geting an AWD car. At first i wanted a wrx sedan, but no have my heart set on an audi TT. But rescently thought a wrx wagon may be useful. How are they for performance, fuel economy, etc? Can you get the same 227hp 5spd tranny like the sedan?
Really wish they had the STi wagons in canada, that would be sick


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Isaac Sibson said:


> Well, there's always the new version that they can bring in (new TSX): https://www.hyts.hu/autok/honda/accord-tourer-2008/honda_accord-tourer-2008_r32.jpg


...not sure if you honda guys out there saw this one yet...(Honda Accord CUV)









Concept is supposed to be shown later this year in Detroit


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

I can fit two XL Giant Reigns in the back (only having to remove the front wheels) and the bikes don't obstruct the rear glass (when looking through the rear view mirror) at all. I have had a third bike in the back, but I can't fit a third rider in there at the same time


----------



## gte819s (Aug 13, 2006)

I sure hope they stick a 5 or 6 speed manual in the accord CUV!


----------



## WVhillbilly (Nov 27, 2008)

gte819s said:


> I sure hope they stick a 5 or 6 speed manual in the accord CUV!


Good luck, most here in the US want autos because they are too lazy to shift. :skep:


----------



## preludedriven (Apr 7, 2008)

Another Scion tC owner here.... Fits bike no problem, with still having 4 available seats (one folded down)


----------



## Groffball (Jun 7, 2008)

04 Pontiac Vibe


----------



## I-S (Jul 8, 2005)

preludedriven said:


> ...not sure if you honda guys out there saw this one yet...(Honda Accord CUV)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That just looks like a crossoverised version of https://www.hyts.hu/autok/honda/accord-tourer-2008/honda_accord-tourer-2008_r32.jpg with the US accord (Honda Inspire) nose.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

preludedriven said:


> ...not sure if you honda guys out there saw this one yet...(Honda Accord CUV)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've always been a fan of wagon and I currently have an Accord. I would be so psyched if we (North America) get an Accord wagon in the future.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

XCARTELX said:


> my B6 A4 avant...


that is a kick ass wagon. :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

^^ +1 sweet!! Is that a Quattro and what year is it? I like the black roof rails much better than the chrome seen on other Audi A4. Stick I hope?
Also lowered to within an inch of its life. That wouldn't work out well where I like to drive (-8


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks guys! Yes, quattro (the wagons don't come otherwise in the states) and its an 02. Manual transmission, and yes, very low. Luckily, I've got other vehicles to drive if I need to go somewhere that isn't paved. A 400 HP wagon might not seem practical, but it sure is fun.


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

XCARTELX said:


> Thanks guys! Yes, quattro (the wagons don't come otherwise in the states) and its an 02. Manual transmission, and yes, very low. Luckily, I've got other vehicles to drive if I need to go somewhere that isn't paved. A 400 HP wagon might not seem practical, but it sure is fun.


But that's the great part, wagons & hatches can be practical...and fun!!!


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Heres my new wagon/DD Dodge Magnum SRT8. It is the replacement for my Forester. I just bought it and had it shipped up from FL. I got winter wheels and snow tires on it 2 days ago, now the roof rack is next :thumbsup: 



















XCARTELX said:


> A 400 HP wagon might not seem practical, but it sure is fun.


 :thumbsup::yesnod:


----------



## adventurseeker (Oct 11, 2008)

'93 del sol si small light and handles


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

9GUY9 said:


> Heres my new wagon/DD Dodge Magnum SRT8. It is the replacement for my Forester. I just bought it and had it shipped up from FL. I got winter wheels and snow tires on it 2 days ago, now the roof rack is next :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SRT-8 as a DD  damn it im jealous, i would LOVE to have an srt8, but the lack of AWD will mean driving in snow is difficult, no wrecking that one its too pretty 

and btw 425hp is even MORE fun than 400   

and what year is it, nice and shiney, i want one


----------



## vfrrider17 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is my 02 Mazda Protege 5. Came with a factory roof rake, but I just throw the bikes in the back.

Isn't she purdy.


----------



## Uzzi (Oct 28, 2003)

Here is my wagon. I love the dull image the Legacy has here in Europe, kind of goes well with my gray hair. Still it is quick enough...driving to the trail head is sometimes already half the fun...

See lot of you guys prefer a rack. I have tried it twice but don't really like how a rack influences the feel of the car. Besides I like the idea of the bikes in the boot when going for an espresso on the way.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 13, 2009)

'04 Scooby w/ 115,000 miles


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

My SC'ed tC with a rack.










The wife and I just bought a Volvo V50 T5 AWD Sport Wagon last night and I'm looking for something to fit the existing rails.


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

BLUEMEANIE said:


> My SC'ed tC with a rack.
> 
> The wife and I just bought a Volvo V50 T5 AWD Sport Wagon last night and I'm looking for something to fit the existing rails.


Pics! I kinda like the looks of the Volvo wagons now...and that T5 is a pretty nice engine I hear.


----------



## BLUEMEANIE (Jan 28, 2009)

^ I got to drive it to the grocery store tonight and I must say it's pretty peppy off the line for an awd auto wagon, it shifts smooth and there's plenty of power when you mash it on the hwy. The interior is euro fancy all the way and the exterior is just slick.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

I posted this not long ago on another site but it works here too.

I recently got rid of my V-dub GTI that I’ve been driving for 11 years (since new). I was more than sad when I sold it because it was, hands down, THE best car ever made. 

Aside from timing belts, brakes, tires and mufflers, after 279,000(+)kms I only ever had to once replace the starter. Never had anything go wrong - ever. The car owed me nothing and carried my buds and I, all our gear and bikes to countless adventures on trails in both Canada and the U.S. over the years. I miss it.

A growing family forced my hand to something bigger: Subaru Outback Wagon. It’s nice but it’s not my GTI ;-(


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice! sounds like a sweet ride.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

shrpshtr325 said:


> SRT-8 as a DD  damn it im jealous, i would LOVE to have an srt8, but the lack of AWD will mean driving in snow is difficult, no wrecking that one its too pretty
> 
> and btw 425hp is even MORE fun than 400
> 
> and what year is it, nice and shiney, i want one


Its a 2006. THe economy taking a poopy has really brought the price of these cars down. I got it for over %60 less than it sold for 2 years ago:eekster:

With the snow tires I have been really amazed at how well it gets around in the nasty stuff. Since I put them on I have yet to find a place I won't drive it. As far as the pretty thing. I finally said screw it I live in MN its winter half the year I am just going to give up and drive a nice car year around. After having just short of a month I am really happy with the car. The only down side has been fuel economy. Which I expected with a 6.1L V8. I'm seeing 10-21mpg depending on if I can keep my foot out of it

I just bought a factory roof rack that should be here on Monday:thumbsup:


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

mine, in its natural habitat.

Just bought it last week:


----------



## shrpshtr325 (Dec 22, 2008)

9GUY9 said:


> Its a 2006. THe economy taking a poopy has really brought the price of these cars down. I got it for over %60 less than it sold for 2 years ago:eekster:
> 
> With the snow tires I have been really amazed at how well it gets around in the nasty stuff. Since I put them on I have yet to find a place I won't drive it. As far as the pretty thing. I finally said screw it I live in MN its winter half the year I am just going to give up and drive a nice car year around. After having just short of a month I am really happy with the car. The only down side has been fuel economy. Which I expected with a 6.1L V8. I'm seeing 10-21mpg depending on if I can keep my foot out of it
> 
> I just bought a factory roof rack that should be here on Monday:thumbsup:


that rack will have a negative effect on gas mileage, even empty, especially on that monster engine,

i at one point considered and a 6.1 hemi swap in my truck, but the funds just are not there to do it atm, so for now i gotta live my 250 hp 4.7


----------



## superspec (Sep 15, 2007)

my slow turd slash DD beater. shes not purdy but she gets the job done. if i wanna play or drive a clean car i get the 500whp import out of the garage.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

A couple of theVolvo wagons.The 122s is the summer hauler, while the 245 goes anywhere anytime:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackCanoeDog (Jul 26, 2003)

Wow, don't see the 122's very often anymore, especially a wagon! I owned a '62 sedan for a long time...loved that car. It was black with a red interior.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

BlackCanoeDog said:


> Wow, don't see the 122's very often anymore, especially a wagon! I owned a '62 sedan for a long time...loved that car. It was black with a red interior.


Yeah there isn't another one around thats for sure!! It just turned 200k and still is awesome to drive. It looks great with the Yakima on it


----------



## Resident_3 (Jun 3, 2008)

Here's my setup.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

Heres the hatch,82 5.0 w/ a 306 in it . It gets me to the trailhead quick!!


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Billy B said:


> Heres the hatch,82 5.0 w/ a 306 in it . It gets me to the trailhead quick!!


Sweet ole Stang!!!! :thumbsup:

Back in high school (late '80s) I had an '82 GT that had a '66 289 Hi-Po in it with the stock top loader 4 spd,it was a fun car to drive (till I wrecked it....:shocked: :arf: :lol: ......hey I was but a teen w/ a 500lb right foot,and no experience :madman:  ).


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

gearhead313 said:


> i think i hands down get the worst wagon award so far ...


You haven't seen my Escort on all sides,up close or in person (posted a few pages back)  :lol: (every panel covered in small "stutter dents",and one of the wheelwells is beginning the final stage of rot). Those old Toyotas made sweet bikin cars,and they lasted forever! My Escort has lasted much longer than I ever woulda expected,it's a hair over 279,000 miles now,and still burns less than 1/2 quart every 3500 miles. Other things are wearing on it now tho (not the least of which the entire cooling system...latest is the "only blows heat if it's over 40 degrees" thing. Prolly thermostat sticking,but I don't feel like remooving 1/2 the ignition system to change out a $5 part)


----------



## cmw442 (Feb 18, 2009)

Has anyone heard of it being unsafe to have 3 bikes on top of the car? If I put a 3rd rack on top of my wrx wagon, will it be unstable or anything? I have the yakima racks up there.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

cmw442 said:


> Has anyone heard of it being unsafe to have 3 bikes on top of the car? If I put a 3rd rack on top of my wrx wagon, will it be unstable or anything? I have the yakima racks up there.


I heard no such thing. We've taken 3 bikes on the roof up from NJ to north eastern Vermont (Kingdom Trails) twice and had no problems and that's over 300 miles each way. We have Thule racks and bike carriers, not Yakima, but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## Billy B (Feb 27, 2008)

3 bikes is fine. Load em up and go!


----------



## trener1 (Aug 15, 2004)

Like Tony says, I have also driven to the Kingdom trails in VT from NYC 350 Miles, on more then 1 occasion. 
3 Bikes on the roof, and no problems.
I just bought a 4th tray and I think that it's safe to put 4 up there as well.


----------



## MasChingon (Jun 20, 2002)

I would love to be able to have a hitch but here in South Florida I would be sure to get rear ended by one of the many senior citizens still driving.


----------



## firstlast (Jan 29, 2009)

tkblazer said:


> my xb in keyesville for the classic


nice xb. looks good w/ the yakima.


----------



## krazychowmein (Jun 27, 2008)

Here's my hatch... currently in the market for a roof rack so I can take myself plus a buddy and also to avoid mud in the car during the rainy season. :thumbsup:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

jeebus said:


> here's my hatch. Like my bikes, I customized it a bit. It has an aftermarket exhaust, intake, intercooler and ecu tune. It's been a fun car.


What is that? Is that the new Volvo V50? I love it.

I've seen the new XC60 (magazine article) that's due out this year as a 2010 model and it looks pretty swoopy too.... and has some beef to go with it too IIRC.


----------



## dompedro3 (Jan 26, 2004)

KRob said:


> What is that? Is that the new Volvo V50? I love it.
> 
> I've seen the new XC60 (magazine article) that's due out this year as a 2010 model and it looks pretty swoopy too.... and has some beef to go with it too IIRC.


that is the c30. Awesome car. I test drove it before buying my subaru (the volvo was too expensive).

I wish volvo would make a t5 awd C30.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Ok, thanks. Yeah, I like that. I remember when that came out... I guess I just kinda forgot about it.

More photos:


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

274,000 miles,and about half what I got in my least expensive bike (currently...I keep adding stuff to the bikes,miles to the wagon).


----------



## abby111 (Feb 26, 2009)

I want a car!


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

Let me first say that there are some really nice cars in this thread! Kudos to you all

Here's my whip... back seats have been replaced with a carpeted deck, so the bike fits inside 

02 Focus SVT - supercharged | Springs, swaybars, adjustable struts | and too many other mods to add....


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## hogprint (Oct 17, 2005)

Smart with a Thule


----------



## Stewmander (Jul 23, 2008)

Nice Focus, I really whish they would hurry up and bring over the Euro spec Focus ST hatch already


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

*summer wheels/tires*

Spring is here finally!










Still filthy even after a wash! Uggg...claybar time!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Getting ready to go out with the family.


----------



## mkel34 (Mar 8, 2007)

Stewmander said:


> Pics! I kinda like the looks of the Volvo wagons now...and that T5 is a pretty nice engine I hear.


I have a S40 with the T5 and AWD. Its a nice engine with plenty of get up and go. My car is an 07, not sure if they have made any improvements in fuel consumption but my car averages about 18mpg.


----------



## A_Tang (Jul 11, 2005)

MY07 LegacyGT...this pic is old...have a Yakima rack and different wheels on her now...


----------



## elblingo (Mar 24, 2009)

*Time for something a little different*

And I see nobody here has posted one of these yet. It's my daily driver and is awesome for hauling the bikes around(specialized bighit3 and my girlfriend's ironhorse 6.4) It didn't win the WRC for nothing. I love my Lancia Delta HF Integrale.


----------



## sleestak (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ cool, dont see too many of those with mods!


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

Zillon said:


>


I love it, the red wheels really make it looks great. Nice stance too.

I traded this in 2 months ago:










(Winter mode):









FOR THIS...


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Jan 12, 2004)

elblingo said:


> And I see nobody here has posted one of these yet. It's my daily driver and is awesome for hauling the bikes around(specialized bighit3 and my girlfriend's ironhorse 6.4) It didn't win the WRC for nothing. I love my Lancia Delta HF Integrale.


SOOO sweet. I have seen one in the Italian Alps. Very loud and fast. be careful driving that. what year is it?


----------



## bcjoker04 (Feb 27, 2004)

You guys are going to love this one...

1990 Mazda 323, affectionately known as the "tres dos tres". I purchased this car for $550 after I blew the engine on my Thunderbird. It was trashed but mechanically sound. It only held 7 gallons of gas due to the caverns the previous owner built in to hold and transport drugs. All the cars records indicated it spent its life between San Diego and Tijuana. I reupholstered the seats, arm rest, speaker covers, visors, ceiling, etc. and spent 16 hours in a friends manufacturing plant hand making the roof rack and bolting it directly to the ceiling with 6 carriage bolts. (Worked better than a Yakima) The car got 35mpg, cost $32 to register, $40 a month to insure, $120 for 4 new 80,000 mile Goodyear tires installed and it had 275,000 miles on it, never one problem, when I gave it to a friend that needed a good car. Enjoy:


----------



## elblingo (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, I love it, haven't had it long, been taking it through the Southern Alps here in NZ. it's an 89 so last of the 8valvers, had a bit of work done too, so it goes like a raped ape


----------



## tougeep3 (Feb 9, 2009)

The SI loaded up with his and hers ready to head out to the trail.
















I don't think I'll ever own a vehicle with a conventional trunk again..


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a 97 Trans Am counts as a hatchback? I can throw my bike in it but that's about it!


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

9GUY9 said:


> My old SVT Focus. This car was fun as poop to drive, I really miss it. Never did haul a bike with it though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you think an FXT isn't as much fun to drive compared to an SVT Focus, you're not doing it right 

I know a guy with an FXT in VA that hands down will beat any other car he comes across on US129 (The Dragon) in Western NC.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

I've got an 02 WRX Wagon. Some have mentioned that there were some bad bike racks for the top. What are the bad ones, and can anyone recommend some good ones? I have Thule bars.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Superorb said:


> If you think an FXT isn't as much fun to drive compared to an SVT Focus, you're not doing it right
> 
> I know a guy with an FXT in VA that hands down will beat any other car he comes across on US129 (The Dragon) in Western NC.


Have you extensively driven both cars? THe focus is quite a bit lighter, and handles signifigantly better. The FXT is a world full of spinning the inside rear wheel whenever its pushed through a turn. The 3 open diffs kill all the momentum of the manual FXT.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

9GUY9 said:


> Have you extensively driven both cars? THe focus is quite a bit lighter, and handles signifigantly better. The FXT is a world full of spinning the inside rear wheel whenever its pushed through a turn. The 3 open diffs kill all the momentum of the manual FXT.


FWIW, the FXT I was in had a lot of suspension work done to it, so that could possibly be the reason. I've also been in a stock FXT that didn't exhibit the wheelspin issue you mentioned. I've never been in an SVT version.


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Superorb said:


> FWIW, the FXT I was in had a lot of suspension work done to it, so that could possibly be the reason. I've also been in a stock FXT that didn't exhibit the wheelspin issue you mentioned. I've never been in an SVT version.


mine had drummond (DMS) coilovers in it and cobb sway bars.

I think part of my beef with the FXT was I had previously owned a EVO, and I expected the FXT to be a EVO wagon. It came no ware close in any way to that expectation, other than the wagon part. It was quick and handled ok, but I just never really enjoyed driving it.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

9GUY9 said:


> mine had drummond (DMS) coilovers in it and cobb sway bars.
> 
> I think part of my beef with the FXT was I had previously owned a EVO, and I expected the FXT to be a EVO wagon. It came no ware close in any way to that expectation, other than the wagon part. It was quick and handled ok, but I just never really enjoyed driving it.


I agree. The Evo is a purpose built track car. I'd feel exactly the same as you going from an Evo to an FXT. Don't get me wrong, Foresters are great cars, but Evos do what they do better.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

A_Tang said:


> MY07 LegacyGT...this pic is old...have a Yakima rack and different wheels on her now...


And your windows are tinted. And the Yakima RailGrab don't work.....

onto my car....


----------



## rckhopper87 (Jan 25, 2008)

Here's my roomies EG. I'll post up pictures of my Mazda 3 hatch when I get something worth posting.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

My first post!!! I used to bike a lot years ago and just moved from FL to Washington so got back into skiing this season. Since I added a Yak Rack, I figured why not use it for biking too? I just ordered the new RockyMount Pitchforks to replace my ski carriers in the summertime. The car? An 03 Golf TDI. I pull between 38-53 mpg...


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

farfromovin said:


> My first post!!! I used to bike a lot years ago and just moved from FL to Washington so got back into skiing this season. Since I added a Yak Rack, I figured why not use it for biking too? I just ordered the new RockyMount Pitchforks to replace my ski carriers in the summertime. The car? An 03 Golf TDI. I pull between 38-53 mpg...


Nice. Love the diesels  I can't wait till Subaru brings their diesel cars to the US, but like everything else the US gets shafted out of all the good stuff.


----------



## farfromovin (Apr 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not in love with VW's, my heart belongs to the diesel torque. Unfortunately, VW is the only one (besides BMW), that sells diesel cars here... Hopefully Subie jumps on the bandwagon soon...


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ I'm with ya there. I don't care as much for VW's, but they're the only thing with diesels at the moment. I almost bought one to make Biodiesel as an experiment, but I couldn't find any older ones when I still lived in FL. Lots here in NC now, but I'm past that phase. I've got two jars of BD on my desk though


----------



## tednugent (Apr 16, 2009)

farfromovin said:


> My first post!!! I used to bike a lot years ago and just moved from FL to Washington so got back into skiing this season. Since I added a Yak Rack, I figured why not use it for biking too? I just ordered the new RockyMount Pitchforks to replace my ski carriers in the summertime. The car? An 03 Golf TDI. I pull between 38-53 mpg...


My old car was a 02 Golf TDI.... averaged 54 mpg on the highway with nothing on the roof. That was with VNT-17, Bosio PP nozzles (the 7-something) & Aligator tune. But it got totalled thanks to a kid that wasn't paying attention on the highway.


----------



## Willjones (Apr 16, 2009)

I consider this to be my hatchback SUV I have a Reese hitch mount rack, but I also have been known to toss it up in the basket for short trips to the trail.


----------



## sm1964 (Jun 5, 2007)

*My turbo beetle*

99 Turbo Beetle hauling my Fat Possum


----------



## godspeed710 (May 3, 2007)

Zillon said:


>


What car is that???


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

Godspeed, it's a 2006 Scion xA... with a lot of suspension work.

Stock, they look like this:


----------



## godspeed710 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks, stock look pretty horrible, but I think this might be a new project.


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

I love mine.

Easy to work on, fun to drive, parts are cheap, and it's dead reliable. I've got 45k on her so far in 3 years, many of them up and down the east coast (PA to NC numerous times).

The one major downfall is the relatively short 5th gear. I rev at 4k at 80 MPH. However, the short gearing really makes it a hoot to drive, and it's pretty peppy for only having 106 horsepower.

If you're looking for other examples, check out http://team-ist.net.


----------



## godspeed710 (May 3, 2007)

Thanks Zillon for the info...What mods did you do to it that made it look so sleek?


----------



## godspeed710 (May 3, 2007)

also is there certain years i should avoid for the xa?


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

Here is my 2006 A4, only had it for about a month now, so the bike has not been in it or on it, but then I have only had my bike for about 3 weeks now! 

So far it is 100% stock, but I would like to at some point get an APR chip, coilovers and new wheels. 

XCARTELX are you on Audizine? pretty sure I have seen your car on there.


----------



## Zillon (Sep 24, 2007)

godspeed710 said:


> also is there certain years i should avoid for the xa?


They're all good, but I'd personally recommend the '06. Slightly better exterior styling, nicer radio, audio controls on the wheel, different interior fabric, and apparently the front brakes are slightly bigger as well.

I modified the suspension with Ksport coilovers to lower it, added 16x7 wheels with 205/50R16 tires, and added a short antenna, yellow fogs, 35% tint, and rear spoiler to the exterior.

That's really about it as far as modifications that enhance the appearance go.


----------



## OGJON (Apr 15, 2009)

Oh my only 1 real 4wd wagon so far from willijones
I had better post my 4WD wagon


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

The first pic has my current wheels, but I took off the decals on the side of the car. Those were the result of boredom one day.


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

Some more


----------



## vfrrider17 (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice 03 P5!


----------



## XCARTELX (Nov 11, 2007)

naiku said:


> Here is my 2006 A4, only had it for about a month now, so the bike has not been in it or on it, but then I have only had my bike for about 3 weeks now!
> 
> So far it is 100% stock, but I would like to at some point get an APR chip, coilovers and new wheels.
> 
> XCARTELX are you on Audizine? pretty sure I have seen your car on there.


I am, although I sold that Avant for a B5 S4 which I'm converting to a B5 RS4 Widebody right now :thumbsup:


----------



## jonlong (Sep 29, 2004)

vfrrider17 said:


> Nice 03 P5!


Thanks, I love it! It's a good car and a lot of fun to drive.


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

Ah, I have seen the pictures of the widebody project as well over there then! I knew I recognized that silver avant.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Some wicked nice cars in here. Loving all of the EPs and especially the Volvos. Here are some photos of my old V70R wagon. I had tons of work in this one. Not much engine with the exception of a dual exhaust kit. I had swaybars, strut bar, front coilovers with camber plate, rear lowering springs, 18" wheels, and a Porsche big brake kit. Loved this car, but the maintenance ultimately got to be too much.


























I sold that car and now have a 2003 Honda Civic Si (EP3). I bought it with the wheels and lowering springs. I was not planning on doing anything more. I bought some used Tokico D-Specs used with the plans to replace the stock struts and shocks. I was planning to sell them to fund a 29er wheelset build, but I fear now I will have to prolong that further so that I can actually. Please excuse the dirty pictures.


----------



## tozovr (Jul 26, 2006)

I love the 850 tails and those front Corners in Amber! On my 850 I was loath to put the V70 tails on with the clear turn indicators but they were too good a deal to pass up and my old tails were garbage. Where did you get those front lenses?



larryo108 said:


> Some wicked nice cars in here. Loving all of the EPs and especially the Volvos. Here are some photos of my old V70R wagon. I had tons of work in this one. Not much engine with the exception of a dual exhaust kit. I had swaybars, strut bar, front coilovers with camber plate, rear lowering springs, 18" wheels, and a Porsche big brake kit. Loved this car, but the maintenance ultimately got to be too much.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mber


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

I sparyed the Jewel corner lenses with orange Duplicolor Metalcast paint. It turned out a little dark. I had a buddy repaint them for me and actually paint the back half black to make them more the size of the 850 corners and it looked a tone better. Unfortunately I never got any pictures of that.


----------



## s73 (Sep 25, 2008)

How about this?

Not to everyone taste... no pics of bikes on it yet but I have a thule bike rack on the roof bars now.

Its not normally that dirty and I have got rid of the wheels in the first picture as they were too harsh over the pot holes in London roads.








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Cube[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Cube[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Cube[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]








[/URL][/TD][/TR][TR][TD]From Cube[/TD][/TR][/TABLE][/IMG]


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Was it at least cheap?


----------



## naiku (Apr 17, 2009)

Has the Cube really been available in the UK since 2005? I thought it was a newer vehicle than that! I bet it is handy having something that size in London, I used to hate driving anywhere in London when I worked there.


----------



## s73 (Sep 25, 2008)

Superorb said:


> ^^ Was it at least cheap?


 £5K with low mileage and 3 years old - so fairly cheap

This is an import from Japan in 2007. It was made in 2005 hence the 05 plate. I know the guy who imported it spent about £14K buying, shipping, importing and registering it, so he lost a bit of money having only used it fro just over a year.

They are bringing the new model out later this year which will be sold by Nissan in the UK and the US I believe.

Heres a link to some pics but I dont like the newer shape.


----------



## vtmtbiker (May 10, 2009)

Old pic










Newer pic with my Gary Fisher Cobia and the girlfriend's GT Zaskar on top










Shows the overhang of the bars which i bought off someone with a volvo wagon which has a wider roof. allows for me to throw up a kayak or two with the bikes.










Snow pic just for fun










Does everything i have ever needed it to. It's fast, fun, handles well, goes in the snow, goes in the dirt, carries everything needed for biking...bikes, gear, dog, and people.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ Looks like my silver 02 wagon 

What sized Thule fairing should I look for? I've got Thule Knockoff rack and Thule bike carriers.


----------



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmm...I might be the first Element (unless I missed one).

Here's a trip to glades awhile back (off the tamiami trail)










Just getting back into biking. So far I'm just putting the bikes in the back with the rear seats folded up. I do have a yakima that I use for my canoes/kayaks so I'll probably look into getting a bike mount for it down the road.

Primary uses:

kayaking/canoeing
fishing
hauling my gheenoe
biking
dive gear
kids
camping
hauling pretty much anything that will fit

fishing rod setup


----------



## ssm-gd3 (Apr 30, 2009)

^^whoa, awesome fishing rod mod... i thought there'd be more Element owners, but maybe they don't associate with the hatchback/wagon crowd..

here's mine: 2007 Fit


----------



## shifturmind (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is mine....


----------



## Dodgysam (May 1, 2009)

I used this for riding for about a year...but it just got impossible.
With braces and struts all the other junk that was all through it it was damn near impossible to carry any gear.
It could carry 2 on the roof and 2 on the hatch but 4 people was a squeeze and they had to be wearing all their gear.

So i gave up and bought a truck.

Still miss the old girl tho...she was FAST!

Sorry dont have any pics with bikes on it.

Oh shes a 1990 GTiR Pulsar


----------



## vtmtbiker (May 10, 2009)

Superorb said:


> ^^ Looks like my silver 02 wagon
> 
> What sized Thule fairing should I look for? I've got Thule Knockoff rack and Thule bike carriers.


Sorry I'm not sure what size the fairing is. I bought it at REI and they had a little booklet there with all the sizes for different cars.


----------



## 41ants (Jun 12, 2007)

krazychowmein said:


> Here's my hatch... currently in the market for a roof rack so I can take myself plus a buddy and also to avoid mud in the car during the rainy season. :thumbsup:


One of my favourite questions: "Hey, is that a real Type R" :madman:


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

What's with all the SUV's? This is a thread for hatchbacks and wagons...ie: CARS.


----------



## larryo108 (Nov 17, 2008)

Not to take this thread too far off-topic or cause a huge controversy, but an SUV *IS* a stationwagon. It is just built on a truck frame rather than a car frame.


----------



## krazychowmein (Jun 27, 2008)

41ants said:


> One of my favourite questions: "Hey, is that a real Type R" :madman:


Finally found a rack!! Love the convenience! :thumbsup:


----------



## goping (Jun 20, 2007)

*SAAB hatchback*

My old 1996 SAAB 900 turbo with my Trance 1. Love both of them.


----------



## DIESELindustry (Jun 5, 2008)

My 2001 Ford Fiesta Zetec-S.

Sorry the 1st pic is a bit light but it was taken over 6 years ago on a shitty digital camera (ive put it on because its the cleanest it has ever been)


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Sweet pair*

His & hers...

2002 Saab 9-3SE 5-dr, 5-sp

2002 Saab 9-5 Aero wagon, 5-sp

Both very capable bike haulers!

JMJ


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ I like the wagon more


----------



## Birdman (Dec 31, 2003)

*Me too*



Superorb said:


> ^^ I like the wagon more


That's mine... he he he!

JMJ


----------



## philhumphrey (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a contribution from Europe.

Mk2 Audi TT Coupe.










It's got a suprising amount of space for a small coupe when you drop the seats.
One bike with the front wheel off will fit easy, i've had two in there on a trip to Italy with both wheels removed.

Plus here's a pic of my bike transport case after a recent trip.










I still need to warm up to the idea of putting a roof rack on it though.....


----------



## hondude (Jun 7, 2009)

My 06 GTI:


----------



## jhignight (May 20, 2009)

My '95 VR6 GTI in mulberry w/ factory Votex rack (Thule). Bike carrier to come as I just got a new Rockhopper... 
Nice and low... for uh... making it easy to put things on the roof


----------



## 9GUY9 (Jul 14, 2007)

Finally got a pic of my Wagon earning its keep as a wagon. I was using it to pull the camper a couple weeks ago but never got a pick. Perhaps next weekend.

6 Months after getting it I still love this car.:thumbsup:


----------



## lk4z slc (Jun 8, 2009)

my first post..why not pic whore? lol. i decided to venture out from vwvortex, my girl and i just bought some mountain bikes, so im on a new "kick" if you will. my name is mike, and this is one of my (better) cars.. soon to get the thule rack treatment.



















heres my other rado: (very old pic from its hayday in eurocar mag feature) currently in pieces unfortunately.


----------



## Bikerbob.com (Jan 14, 2004)

*Mazda Protege 5*

Classic yellow. Can't part with it. makes all bikes stand out and look good.
Holds 6 bikes and 5 riders up to 12000 feet. Monarch Crest Trail, Salida, Colorado.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

Is that a Sirocco?


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

Bikerbob.com said:


> Classic yellow. Can't part with it. makes all bikes stand out and look good.
> Holds 6 bikes and 5 riders up to 12000 feet. Monarch Crest Trail, Salida, Colorado.


 My wife has the same car and color. Cool.


----------



## jhignight (May 20, 2009)

Dark Burgundy Pearl - best color ever for a Corrado :thumbsup:

Looks nice with the Borbets. Get that thing racked with a fairing!



lk4z slc said:


>


----------



## lk4z slc (Jun 8, 2009)

thanks man ^ its actually not dbp tho. its lk4z brombeer metallic. hence my sn. colors are somewhat similar though. 

superorb: the scirocco was the predecessor to the corrado. its a rare car..no one ever knows what it is. i actually got pulled over by a nys trooper who just wanted to ask about the car several years ago. i said thanks for having me load up my shorts to satisfy curiosity.


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

lk4z slc said:


> thanks man ^ its actually not dbp tho. its lk4z brombeer metallic. hence my sn. colors are somewhat similar though.
> 
> superorb: the scirocco was the predecessor to the corrado. its a rare car..no one ever knows what it is. i actually got pulled over by a nys trooper who just wanted to ask about the car several years ago. i said thanks for having me load up my shorts to satisfy curiosity.


:lol: A girl I used to have a scirocco back in the day and it looked just like yours. She was into the VW thing, I was into Hondas at the time. Thank god I came to my senses and got a WRX though  I'd never make it to the slopes in the Honda.


----------



## the bionic knee (Sep 27, 2007)

Superorb said:
 

> Is that a Sirocco?


It's a Corrado. It replaced the Sirocco in 89 and was produced in the States until 94 (95 in Canada and Europe, I think). And I'm crying now because I just sold my 92 SLC. :madmax:

Man, that car was fun. And don't forget the speed-activated rear spoiler!!


----------



## toph17 (Nov 5, 2006)

another for the vw croud:







[/URL][/IMG]
it's a 1996 gti, i just throw the bike in the back


----------



## Superorb (Apr 7, 2009)

^^ I don't know about VW's, but a forward rake like that on an Impreza really offsets the balance of the car.


----------



## jhignight (May 20, 2009)

Makes it push more. But the control arms are pointed to the sky so handling has went to poo anyway...

Got a carrier on the roof, and my new bike on.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

*does this count? lol*


----------

